# Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections?



## rittali (May 3, 2002)

I want to install a Bazooka bass tube but it connects with RCA plugs. Does anyone have pointers or instructions on how to remove the stereo?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (rittali)*

Nope...
You will have to splice a "line out converter" into the wires that connect into the Monsoon amp...


----------



## rittali (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (user name unknown)*

I don't have a monsoon system..at least I don't think I do...it's the regular stereo system...do I still need the line out converter?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (rittali)*

no matter if you do or don't have a Monsoon system...you still need to go with the line out converter...it is very easy to hook up


----------



## rittali (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (user name unknown)*

thanks for the help....I will basically be hooking up the subwoofer to the line out converter and then the line out converter to the amp right? Where is the stock amp?

tia


----------



## MojoMan (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (rittali)*

rittali,
Actually, if you do not have Monsoon, there *is* a way to get RCA line-level outputs from your stock head unit. You would need to get a Blaupunkt F00E500014 line-out adapter (these cost about $6-7):
http://www.continentalimports.com/f00e500014.html 
This plugs into the back of your head unit (or, alternatively, you can remove the pins from this connector and insert them into an existing, empty, connector on the back of the head unit). Here is a different view of the Blaupunkt adapter:
http://www.exelaris.com/ttaudio/blau_adapter.jpg 
On the pictures in the links above, you can see a blue wire along with the RCA leads. This is the remote amp turn-on lead, which you might need to run back to your Bazooka to tell it when to turn on & when to turn off (I don't have a Bazooka and don't know whether it turns on & off by sensing voltage in the speaker wires or whether it needs a separate turn-on lead).
Here are some pictures of someone modifying the Blaupunkt adapter to integrate the wires into the connector on the back of an Audi head unit (which is essentially the same head unit as the single-DIN head unit in late-model VWs) to send signals to an external amplifier:
http://www.exelaris.com/ttaudio/TT_Audio_Receiver.html 
Regarding how to remove the head unit: It's very easy. You find the vertical slots on the left and right side of the head unit, cut an old credit card into 2 strips which fit into those slots. Then push the strips of credit card into the slots until you feel them push something out of the way (they are pushing clips out of locking slots, enabling you to then grasp the head unit and pull it out). I haven't done this myself, so I will let someone else give you more details.
As far as "Where is the stock amp?" goes, the Monsoon has an external amp. The non-Monsoon VW stereo does not have an external amp - the only amplification you get is what's in the head unit itself. If you did have Monsoon, you would find the amp in the trunk hanging under the rear shelf, ahead of the trunklid.
This isn't much info, but hopefully it is enough to get you going...
Good luck!
Brian


----------



## TDI Zach (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (MojoMan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]rittali,
Actually, if you do not have Monsoon, there *is* a way to get RCA line-level outputs from your stock head unit. You would need to get a Blaupunkt F00E500014 line-out adapter (these cost about $6-7):
http://www.continentalimports.com/f00e500014.html [HR][/HR]​This adapter looks like it doesn't actually convert a high level signal to low level .... it's just the rca plugs..... 
So does this use a low level output from the head unit?
Is anyone running this setup? And, how does it compare to using an amp with a high-level in?
I'm very interested, because when I finally upgrade the stereo, I want to keep the stock HU and CD changer.... I'd like to add a stealthbox and good set of componenets along with a clean amp.
Yes, i know that everyone thinks the stock HU sounds crappy, and I agree for FM radio, but it sounds fine to me for CD playback, which is what I listen to most. If I listen to radio, it's AM talk radio.


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (TDI Zach)*

I have the Blaupunkt converters that plug right into the rear of 1999-2001 Premium IV VW HUs. See my signature for details


----------



## MojoMan (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (TDI Zach)*

"This adapter looks like it doesn't actually convert a high level signal to low level .... it's just the rca plugs..... 
"So does this use a low level output from the head unit?"
Yes, the Blaupunkt adapter I quoted above plugs into low-level outputs from the head unit. That is why you do not need any electronics to convert the signal from speaker-level to low-level. Sorry for not making that clear in my post above.
Note: This only works for non-Monsoon systems!
regards,
Brian


----------



## TDI Zach (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (MojoMan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yes, the Blaupunkt adapter I quoted above plugs into low-level outputs from the head unit. That is why you do not need any electronics to convert the signal from speaker-level to low-level. Sorry for not making that clear in my post above.
Note: This only works for non-Monsoon systems![HR][/HR]​Great ! Thanks, that's what I needed to know ..... not replacing the HU and changer means more $$$ on good speakers and a nice amp without having to use a converter.


[Modified by TDI Zach, 10:50 AM 5-5-2002]


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (TDI Zach)*

If you hook one of these Blaupunkt line level adapters up to your Premium IV, will the HU still drive the stock speakers at the same time? All I want to do is add a sub, but let the HU take care of the other 8 speakers. 
Also, I have a mono RCA wire that has already been run to the trunk for a previous sub installation. How can I hook up the adapter to the mono RCA wire? If I use 1 of the 4 channels from the adapter, will I get enough output? Can I use a stereo -> mono RCA cable to increase the output by summing 2 channels? I ask because my sub was barely loud enough even with my PPI sub amp cranked all the way to MAX. And that's despite being driven by the 4.5V sub out (sub level set near max) from my Sony HU before it got stolen.


----------



## MojoMan (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Does the stock Jetta stereo have RCA connections? (catalytic)*

catalytic,
You asked, "If you hook one of these Blaupunkt line level adapters up to your Premium IV, will the HU still drive the stock speakers at the same time?"
THe answer is , "Yes." I am running my rear door speakers off the head unit's speaker-level outputs. My front door speakers and my sub are run off the the line-level outputs (after going through a 4 channel amp).
With respect to summing the signals, I think you can get an RCA plug Y-adapter to sum a left and right signal to get a single mono signal. I personally don't have any experience with this, so I can't say any more on this.
good luck,
Brian


----------

